# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Γιορτή Αγίου Νικολάου

## Παναγιώτης

Όπως προσέξατε το Nautilia.gr σημαιοστολίστηκε για να τιμήσει τη γιορτή του Αγίου Νικολάου του προστάτη των ναυτικών.

Το πλήρωμα του Nautilia.gr εύχεται
Χρόνια πολλά σε όσους και όσες γιορτάζουν και καλές θάλασσες σε αυτούς που ταξιδέυουν...

----------


## Apostolos

Χρόνια πολλά και απο εμένα σε όλους σας, με την δυναμη του Αγίου να είναι πάντα στην πλώρη και την καρδιά σας!

----------


## evridiki

Τα χρονια πολλα και απο μενα!!! Παντα με ασφαλεια και εμπειριες ευχαριστες στα ταξιδια ολων!!!

Χρονια πολλα στους εορταζοντες!!

----------


## efouskayak

Βίος Αγίου Νικολάου 
Ο Άγιος Νικόλαος γεννήθηκε τον 3ο αιώνα μ.Χ. στα Πάταρα της Λυκίας, από γονείς ευσεβείς και πλουσίους, την εποχή των αυτοκρατόρων Διοκλητιανού, Μαξιμιανού και έτυχε επιμελημένης μόρφωσης. Όμως, σε νεαρή ηλικία έμεινε ορφανός και κληρονόμος μιας μεγάλης περιουσίας. Από πολύ νωρίς είχε αφιερωθεί στα Θεία όπου και μετά την μετάβασή του στα Ιεροσόλυμα για να προσκυνήσει τον Τίμιο Σταυρό και τον Πανάγιο Τάφο, όταν επέστρεψε στην πατρίδα του χειροτονήθηκε ιερέας στα Πάταρα. Στην αρχή αφιερώθηκε στον ασκητικό βίο κι έγινε ηγούμενος της Μονής Σιών στα Μύρα της Λυκίας. Όταν απεβίωσε ο τότε Αρχιεπίσκοπος Μύρων της Λυκίας, οι επίσκοποι, δια θεϊκής αποκαλύψεως, έκαναν Αρχιεπίσκοπο τον Νικόλαο.
Από την θέση αυτή ανέπτυξε έντονη δράση και επεξέτεινε τους αγώνες του για την προστασία των φτωχών και των απόρων ιδρύοντας νοσοκομεία και διάφορα φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα. Προικισμένος με υψηλό χριστιανικό φρόνημα, ακαταμάχητο θάρρος και ζωτικότητα εμψύχωνε τους διωκόμενους από τους Ρωμαίους χριστιανούς διωκόμενος και εξοριζόμενος και ο ίδιος για τη στάση του αυτή.
Κατά τους διωγμούς του Διοκλητιανού υπέστη βασανιστήρια. Όταν όμως ανήλθε στον αυτοκρατορικό θρόνο ο Μέγας Κωνσταντίνος ελευθερώθηκαν όλοι οι χριστιανοί και έτσι ο Νικόλαος επανήλθε στο αρχιεπισκοπικό θρόνο. Σύμφωνα με την παράδοση, ήταν προικισμένος με το χάρισμα της θαυματουργίας και έσωσε πολλούς ανθρώπους, και όσο ήταν εν ζωή αλλά και μετά την κοίμησή του.
Ο Άγιος Νικόλαος , θεωρείται ο κατ' εξοχήν προστάτης των Ναυτικών καθώς και του Ελληνικού Πολεμικού Ναυτικού και Λιμενικού Σώματος, γιατί στον βίο του αναφέρονται θαύματα που έχουν σχέση με τη θάλασσα. Για το λόγο αυτό, όλα τα πλοία του πολεμικού ναυτικού, καθώς και όλα τα εμπορικά, φέρουν την εικόνα του [1]. Παρεκκλήσια που φέρονται επί πλοίων είναι αφιερωμένα στον Άγιο Νικόλαο, όπως και εκείνο στο ιστορικό Θ/Κ Γ.Αβέρωφ. Επίσης πολλά πλεούμενα παίρνουν το όνομά του και ως προστάτης των ναυτικών αναφέρεται και σε πολλά νησιώτικα τραγούδια.
Η ημέρα τιμής του Αγίου Νικολάου είναι επίσημη αργία σε όλα τα ελληνικά πλοία, λιμένες, Υπηρεσίες λιμένων και ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες. Επίσημη επίσης αργία είναι για το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό, το Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και το Λιμενικό Σώμα.

Θαύματα Αγίου Νικολάου 

Παράδοση για τον Άγιο Νικόλαο αναφέρει ότι κάποτε, τουρκικό πολεμικό πλοίο που έπλεε στο Στενό των Σπετσών αποβίβασε αξιωματικούς του στο νησί. Αυτοί επισκέφθηκαν τη Μονή του Αγίου Νικολάου, όπου έτυχαν ιδιαίτερα περιποιητικής φιλοξενίας από τον ηγούμενο. Ένας από τους αξιωματικούς, όμως, μπήκε στον ιερό Ναό και έκλεψε το ασημένιο καντήλι που κρεμόταν μπροστά στην εικόνα του Αγίου. Όταν, μετά από λίγες ώρες, το τουρκικό πλοίο ήταν έτοιμο να αποπλεύσει, παρατηρήθηκε ότι παρά την ήρεμη θάλασσα, αυτό δεν μπορούσε να κινηθεί, σαν να το κρατούσε κάποια άγκυρα. Ενώ το πλοίο έμενε ακινητοποιημένο, ο ηγούμενος, που είχε ανακαλύψει την κλοπή, έσπευσε σ' αυτό με μικρή λέμβο και ενημέρωσε τον πλοίαρχο. Αμέσως, ο πλοίαρχος διέταξε επί ποινή θανάτου τον δράστη να παρουσιασθεί. Έντρομος από το θαύμα, ο αξιωματικός παρουσιάσθηκε και όχι μόνον επέστρεψε το καντήλι, αλλά και έδωσε και χρήματα για την επιδιόρθωσή του και την κατασκευή και ενός νέου, προκειμένου να εξιλεώσει τον Άγιο Νικόλαο.
Κάποτε ο Άγιος ανεχώρησε με ένα Αιγυπτιακό καράβι, για τα Ιεροσόλυμα. Μαζί του ήταν και πολλοί Χριστιανοί, που πήγαιναν να προσκυνήσουν τους Αγίους τόπους. Τη νύχτα βλέπει ο Άγιος στον ύπνο του, ότι ο διάβολος έκοβε τα σχοινιά του καταρτιού στο καράβι. Μόλις ξύπνησε το πρωί είπε στους ναύτες:
- Σήμερα θα μας βρει μεγάλη τρικυμία και θα υποφέρουμε πολύ. Προσευχηθείτε στο Θεό και θα μας φυλάξει από τα κύματα.
Σε λίγο φύσηξε ισχυρός άνεμος και έγινε θαλασσοταραχή μεγάλη. Τα χάσανε όλοι και περίμεναν τον θάνατο.
Ο Άγιος προσευχήθηκε τότε θερμά στον Κύριο και ο άνεμος σταμάτησε. Γαλήνεψε η θάλασσα και όσοι ήταν στο πλοίο ανακουφίστηκαν.
Ανασταίνει τον ναύτη
Την ώρα όμως της μεγάλης τρικυμίας κάποιος ναύτης ανέβηκε στο κατάρτι, για να δέσει τα σχοινιά. Κατεβαίνοντας όμως έπεσε στο κατάστρωμα του πλοίου και έμεινε νεκρός. Ο Άγιος Νικόλαος παρακάλεσε τότε τον Θεό να τον αναστήσει. Και ω του θαύματος! Ο πεθαμένος ναύτης αναστήθηκε σαν να ξύπνησε από ελαφρό ύπνο.

Λαογραφία

Στις 6 Δεκεμβρίου, του Αγίου Νικολάου, ο παπάς κρατάει λαμπάδα. Την κόβει σε κομμάτια και τα μοιράζει σε όσους έχουν στα σπίτια τους ναυτικούς. Αυτοί τα παίρνουν μαζί τους ως φυλαχτό. Μαγικοθρησκευτικές συνήθειες που έχουν ως αφορμή τα επικίνδυνα ταξίδια ευρεία διάδοση στη Σκόπελο.

πηγή (ενα κάρο απο το net)

*ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΑΖΟΥΝ*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Επίσης πολλά πλεούμενα παίρνουν το όνομά του και ως προστάτης των ναυτικών αναφέρεται και σε πολλά νησιώτικα τραγούδια.



Πηγή εικόνας Ναυτικό Μουσείο Χίου:http://www.nauticalmuseum.com

----------


## Asterias

Χρόνια πολλά και από μένα.

Δεν ξέρω τι λένε διάφοροι φίλοι περί της προστασίας των Ναυτικών και των πλοίων από τον ¶γιο Νικόλα, εγώ πάντως δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που έχω αισθανθεί κυριολεκτικά την ανάσα και τη βοήθειά του σε δύσκολες στιγμές στη θάλασσα.

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτήν την ώρα γίνετε η περιφορά της εικόνας στο λιμάνι... Οι σφυρίχτρές των βαποριών ακούγονται παντού!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> *ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΑΖΟΥΝ*


 
Ευχαριστώ Efouskayak να έχουμε προστάτη τον Αί Νικόλα σε αυτό το δύσκολο ταξίδι μας  :Wink:

----------


## gvaggelas

Έστω και καθυστερημένα, χρόνια πολλά σε όσους γιορτάζουν και ιδιαίτερα στον καπετάνιο του site.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καλές θάλασσες σε όλους τους ναυτικούς ο ¶η Νικόλας κοντά τους. Χρόνια πολλά σε όσους γιορτάζουν ....
IMG_0742.JPG

----------


## karavofanatikos

ΕΟΡΤΗ ΑΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΥ - ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ

polemiko_naftiko-agios_nikolaos.jpg

Από το Γενικό Επιτελείο Ναυτικού ανακοινώνεται ότι στο πλαίσιο του εορτασμού του προστάτη των Ναυτικών Αγίου Νικολάου, η Φ/Γ ΨΑΡΑ, η ΤΠΚ ΔΑΝΙΟΛΟΣ και το Υ/Β ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ θα καταπλεύσουν από τη Δευτέρα 3 Δεκεμβρίου 2012 έως την Πέμπτη 6 Δεκεμβρίου 2012 στον λιμένα του Πειραιά, όπου θα παραβάλουν στους προβλήτες 12 και 13 (Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο ΟΛΠ – Παγόδα), προκειμένου δοθεί η ευκαιρία στο κοινό να τα επισκεφθεί. Οι ώρες του επισκεπτηρίου έχουν ως ακολούθως:
*Δευτέρα 3 Δεκεμβρίου, από 15:00 έως 18:00
* *Τρίτη 4 Δεκεμβρίου, από 10:00 έως 13:00 και από 15:00 έως 18:00
* *Τετάρτη 5 Δεκεμβρίου, από 10:00 έως 13:00 και από 15:00 έως 18:00
* *Πέμπτη 6 Δεκεμβρίου* (μόνο ΤΠΚ ΔΑΝΙΟΛΟΣ και Υ/Β ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ), *από 10:00 έως 13:00*

----------


## Express Pigasos

Αφιξη της ΤΠΚ Δανιολος σημερα το πρωι...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Αναχωρηση της φρεγατας Ψαρα του Πολεμικου μας Ναυτικου σημερα το πρωι,ωστε να αγκυροβολησει εξω απο τη Σχολη Δοκιμων.

----------


## karavofanatikos

H μεγάλη εορτή του προστάτη των Ναυτικών μας σιγά σιγά πλησιάζει! Το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό όπως κάθε χρόνο έτσι και φέτος πρόκειται να διοργανώσει μια σειρά από εορταστικές εκδηλώσεις προς τιμήν του Αγίου Νικολάου. Το προσεχές διάστημα θα ανακοινωθούν οι ημέρες και οι ώρες που θα μπορεί να επισκέπτεται το κοινό τα πολεμικά πλοία που θα καταπλεύσουν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά!

Μέχρι τότε ας δούμε ένα ωραίο βίντεο του Π.Ν για την εορτή:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXxDuNfzDtU

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ενόψει της εορτής του προστάτη των ναυτικών μας Αγίου Νικολάου, πρόκειται να καταπλεύσουν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά η Φ/Γ ΥΔΡΑ, η ΤΠΚ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ και το Υ/Β ΠΟΝΤΟΣ. Οι ώρες που μπορεί το κοινό να επισκεφτεί τα πλοία είναι:

*Παρασκευή 6/12:  15:00 - 18:00

Σάββατο 7/12:  10:00 - 18:00

Κυριακή 8/12:  10:00 - 18:00*

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες:http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/index.php...id=152&lang=el

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τα 3 σκάφη του Π.Ν βρίσκονται από σήμερα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι και τιμούν με την παρουσία τους τον προστάτη των ναυτιλλομένων, Άγιο Νικόλαο! Ας δούμε μερικές σημερινές φωτογραφίες, νωρίς το απόγευμα. 
DSCN2106.jpg DSCN2108.jpg DSCN2110.jpg DSCN2112.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ο Πειραιάς τίμησε όπως κάθε χρόνο με μεγαλοπρέπεια την εορτή του Αγίου Νικολάου! Κατά τη διάρκεια της λιτανείας και όταν η πομπή έφτασε στην Ακτή Μιαούλη τα πλοία σφύριζαν χαρμόσυνα θέλοντας με αυτό τον τρόπο οι άψυχες αυτές υπάρξεις να ευχαριστήσουν τον Άγιο που είναι προστάτης τους στα δύσκολα ταξίδια. Και του χρόνου! Ο Άγιος πάντα στην πλώρη των ναυτικών μας! 

DSCN2083.jpg DSCN2101.jpg DSCN2105.jpg

Και μια λεπτομέρεια που αποδεικνύει πόσο ταυτόσημη είναι η εκκλησία του Αγίου Νικολάου με τον Πειραιά, το λιμάνι και το υγρό στοιχείο. Ένας γλάρος ξεκουράζεται πάνω στο σταυρό του τρούλου της εκκλησίας!

DSCN2078.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ενόψει της εορτής του προστάτη των ναυτικών μας Αγίου Νικολάου, πρόκειται να καταπλεύσουν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά η Φ/Γ Σαλαμίς, η ΤΠΚ Δανιόλος και το Υ/Β Παπανικολής. 

Οι ώρες που θα μπορεί το κοινό να επισκεφτεί τα πλοία είναι:

*Παρασκευή 5 Δεκεμβρίου: 15:00 - 18:00 (πλην Φ/Γ Σαλαμίς)

Σάββατο 6 Δεκεμβρίου 09:00 - 18:00 (Φ/Γ Σαλαμίς 15:00 - 18:00)

Κυριακή 7 Δεκεμβρίου 09:00 - 17:00*

Ας δούμε και το φετινό τηλεοπτικό σποτ του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLT0...ature=youtu.be

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στις 10:30 σήμερα το πρωί ξεκίνησε η καθιερωμένη λιτανεία της εικόνας του Αγίου Νικολάου στους δρόμους του Περάματος απ' τον ομώνυμο πανηγυρίζοντα ναό. Τη στιγμή που η πομπή έφτασε στα ναυπηγεία της Λ.Δημοκρατίας, όλα τα πλοιάρια σφύριζαν χαρμόσυνα λόγω της σημερινής εορτής! 

Έπειτα η πομπή κατευθύνθηκε στη Γερμανική Σκάλα, όπου αντιπροσωπία σπουδαστών απ' την ΑΕΝ Ασπροπύργου έριξαν στη θάλασσα στεφάνι για τους απανταχού πνιγέντες ναυτικούς, ενώ στη συνέχεια έγινε υποδοχή τμήματος απ' το Τίμιο Ξύλο, το οποίο μετέφερε σκάφος του Λ.Σ απ' το νησί της Σάμου!
Τέλος, το σκάφος που το μετέφερε, το υποδέχτηκαν ρυμουλκά δημιουργώντας αψίδες με τις μάνικές τους!

DSCN5252.jpg DSCN5258.jpg DSCN5264.jpg DSCN5268.jpg DSCN5270.jpg

Τις θερμότερες ευχές μας σε όλους τους ναυτικούς της οικουμένης και ο Άγιος Νικόλαος να είναι στην πλώρη τους!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το σκάφος του Λ.Σ δεν το υποδέχθηκαν φίλε Νεκτάριε αλλά το συνόδευαν στη δίαυλο, όπως φαίνεται από τη φωτογραφία μου (φαίνεται λίγο η πλώρη του μπροστά από το πρώτο P/K). Η φωτο τραβήχτηκε πάνω από τη δεξαμενή Ήφαιστος στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή. 

ΑΓΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΥ 02 06-12-2014.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ενόψει της εορτής του προστάτη των ναυτικών μας Αγίου Νικολάου, πρόκειται να καταπλεύσουν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά η Φ/Γ Κουντουριώτης, η ΤΠΚ Ρουσσέν και το Υ/Β Πιπίνος. 

Οι ώρες που θα μπορεί το κοινό να επισκεφτεί τα πλοία είναι:

*Παρασκευή 4 Δεκεμβρίου: 15:00 - 18:00 (πλην Υ/Β Πιπίνος)

Σάββατο 5 Δεκεμβρίου: 09:00 - 18:00 

Κυριακή 6 Δεκεμβρίου: 09:00 - 16:00 (πλην Φ/Γ Κουντουριώτης)

*nhrhis05_01__article__article.jpg

Ας δούμε και το φετινό τηλεοπτικό spot απ' το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sog-...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Nautilia News

*Άγιος Νικόλαος.. ο προστάτης των ναυτικών..*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ενόψει της εορτής του προστάτη των ναυτικών μας Αγίου Νικολάου, πρόκειται να καταπλεύσουν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά η Τριήρης Ολυμπιάς, η ΤΠΚ Ρουσσέν και το Υ/Β Παπανικολής. 

Οι ώρες που θα μπορεί το κοινό να επισκεφτεί τα πλοία είναι:

*Παρασκευή 2 Δεκεμβρίου: 15:00 - 19:00

Σάββατο 3 Δεκεμβρίου: 09:00 - 19:00 

Κυριακή 4 Δεκεμβρίου: 09:00 - 17:00



*Ας δούμε και το φετινό τηλεοπτικό spot απ' το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFr0aAhh38I

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πρωτοτυπία η Ολυμπιάς γιά το επισκεπτήριο αντί φρεγάτας.
Πενία τέχνας κατεργάζεται.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Καλές θάλασσες στους ναυτικούς μας !
*
Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/kale...naftikous-mas/ .

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ενόψει της εορτής του προστάτη των ναυτικών μας Αγίου Νικολάου, πρόκειται να καταπλεύσουν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά η Φ/Γ Ψαρά, η ΤΠΚ Ρίτσος και το Υ/Β Παπανικολής. 

Οι ώρες που θα μπορεί το κοινό να επισκεφτεί τα πλοία είναι:

*Παρασκευή 1 Δεκεμβρίου: 15:00 - 19:00

Σάββατο 2 Δεκεμβρίου: 09:00 - 19:00 

Κυριακή 3 Δεκεμβρίου: 09:00 - 17:00

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ενόψει της εορτής του προστάτη των ναυτικών μας Αγίου Νικολάου, πρόκειται να καταπλεύσουν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά η Φ/Γ Κουντουριώτης, η ΤΠΚ Ρουσσέν και το Υ/Β Κατσώνης. 

Οι ώρες όπου θα μπορεί το κοινό να επισκεφτεί τα πλοία είναι οι κάτωθι:

*Παρασκευή 6 Δεκεμβρίου: 14:00 - 17:00

Σάββατο 7 Δεκεμβρίου: 09:00 - 17:00 

Κυριακή 8 Δεκεμβρίου: 09:00 - 17:00

*Agios-Nikolaos-eikona500.png

----------


## karavofanatikos

Χρόνια Πολλά στους απανταχού γης ναυτικούς μας! Ο Άγιος Νικόλαος να τους προστατεύει από κάθε κίνδυνο!

Δυστυχώς, για δεύτερη συνεχή χρονιά, δεν κατέπλευσαν πολεμικά πλοία στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, λόγω της πανδημίας.

xronia_polla-1280x720-1.jpg

----------


## sv1xv

https://www.hellenicnavy.gr/el/enime...n-1912-13.html 

Χμμ... φαίνεται ότι είχε μια σχετική κίνηση..

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ενόψει της εορτής του προστάτη των ναυτικών μας Αγίου Νικολάου, πρόκειται να καταπλεύσουν σε αρκετά λιμάνια της χώρας μας Πολεμικά Πλοία, τα οποία θα είναι επισκέψιμα για το κοινό. Αναλυτικά:

ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΕΙΣ.jpg ΛΙΜΕΝΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΟΥ.jpg

Χρόνια Πολλά στους απανταχού γης ναυτικού μας και ο Άγιος Νικόλαος να τους προστατεύει στα θαλασσινά τους ταξίδια.

----------


## manoubras 33

Χρόνια πολλά, μεγάλη γιορτή η σημερινή!
H Σύρος σήμερα γιόρτασε τον πολιούχο της χωρίς την παρουσία πλοίου του ΠΝ. Ακόμη κ στη λιτανεία ουτε ένας ναύτης απο την βάση της Σύρου...περιμενα περισσότερα

----------

